# Rainbow spawn



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

As far as echo and rock port when is the rainbow spawn the best? Spring or fall?

Thanks
TB


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Most of the time, natural Rainbow spawning is in the spring.
Some sterile Rainbow Trout will try to spawn in the fall.

Brown Trout- Fall
Cutthroat- Spring.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Ya, I know when they normally spawn Im just wondering if the rainbows that do try to spawn in the fall run up out of echo or rockport. Ive chased the spawning rainbows in the spring up there but was wondering if you can find any lake run rainbows in there in the fall. Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

There is a nice fall rainbow run above Echo.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

barney said:


> There is a nice fall rainbow run above Echo.


Not this year.
I have been there twice and the conditions are very poor.
The dam is being worked on and the reservoir is low. The river is running fast and it's muddy.
I won't be wasting my time up there any more this year.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

It USED to be good above Echo in the fall, untill "Roughin it Outdoors" exposed it and turned it into a damned zoo. I hate that show for their careless exposing of hotspots.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

The release out of Rockport is 187 CFS and Echo is 152 CFS. Historically, Echo should nearly be shut off in another week. Hopefully, Echo will begin to fill.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

browntrout said:


> The release out of Rockport is 187 CFS and Echo is 152 CFS. Historically, Echo should nearly be shut off in another week. Hopefully, Echo will begin to fill.


Echo won't fill as long as they are working on the dam.
Work looks like it's just starting now.
Forget Echo inlet this year!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

They must be up to something on pineview also. The flows in the Ogden have been all the way down to 10CFS this week.


----------

